# Lucyana strongarm



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I sent Lucyana an e-mail with a few questions and didn?t get any answers so I though I would ask some questions here.

A club member just donated a Lucyana strongarm to our dog club. A generous gift. I am planning on refurbishing it. It currently is lacking latex tubing and as a minimum that will be replaced.

It appears to be the large size. Stands almost 6 feet when set up.

Some questions:

What size tubing was used for these? Our club has some 7/16 tubing. It appears to fit the pulley (just barely) but I want to make sure what the correct size is. How long should the individual lengths be?

The pulleys have a red plastic wheel, is that still the current model of pulley?

Have any upgrades been made to the unit over the years that would be beneficial to incorporate in this one, particularly safety upgrades?

There is a small bracket on the top bar; it appears to be a stop for the pulley support frame. Directly below it, there is a second bracket with a half moon cut in it as well as 2 holes, what is its purpose?

The pulley support frame has a lever arm that locks into place. On some of the newer equipment, (GunnersUp, Winger Zinger, etc) there are generally 2 lever arms used for the pulley support frame and they also have a hole drilled in them and use a small ball lock pin as a safety feature to prevent closure. Was that a modification that was made to the unit in later years of is the current single lever arm sufficient?

If anyone could answer my questions that would be appreciated.

Does anyone have a parts list or instruction sheet that came with these that they could e-mail me a copy of?

Thank you very much for your time.

Joe Miano


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had 3 of these old dinosaurs for 10 years. They've given me great service.



> What size tubing was used for these? Our club has some 7/16 tubing. It appears to fit the pulley (just barely) but I want to make sure what the correct size is. How long should the individual lengths be?


I think the origional tubing was 3/8ths. I bought 7/16th tubing from Misty Marsh here on the RTF and it works fine. It's a little stronger than the origional. I think the manual said 48 inches for the rubber bands.



> The pulleys have a red plastic wheel, is that still the current model of pulley?


The red plastic pulleys are better than the pulleys on the Gunner's Up as far as use and friction goes. I believe they are still current. They will chip on the outer edge and cut the rubber so they need replacement every now and then. Call John Parrott and he'll sell them to you, new rubber bands too. He also seems to be a good guy to talk to. Call, don't email.



> There is a small bracket on the top bar; it appears to be a stop for the pulley support frame. Directly below it, there is a second bracket with a half moon cut in it as well as 2 holes, what is its purpose?


These two brackets held a modified NEF pistol. You had to drill and tap a hole in the end of the barrel and put a screw in the hole. The pistol then could be mounted in the two brackets and a light line attached to the pouch and the trigger of the cocked pistol and you had a shot when the Strongarm went off. I monkeyed with it for a few years and gave up. It'll work once set up but I had 3 of them and thought it wasn't worth the bother. It was just something else to carry.



> Have any upgrades been made to the unit over the years that would be beneficial to incorporate in this one, particularly safety upgrades?


I dunno, I'd ask John Parrott.



> The pulley support frame has a lever arm that locks into place. On some of the newer equipment, (GunnersUp, Winger Zinger, etc) there are generally 2 lever arms used for the pulley support frame and they also have a hole drilled in them and use a small ball lock pin as a safety feature to prevent closure. Was that a modification that was made to the unit in later years of is the current single lever arm sufficient?


The arm that held the head of the Strongarm worked for awhile. Then it got bent and I replaced them every couple years. I got tired of playing with them and took them off altogether. It works like that but you have to hook up the side opposite the way it collapses first. I don't find it much of a hindrance but someone who doesn't know my Strongarms does. I'd replace the arm with a new one and I'd drill it and supply a pin. The same arm works the foot also. I got tired of replacing them and made stronger ones out of angle aluminum for the foot. They look klutsy but they're strong.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard

Thanks for an in-depth answer.

I will give John Parrott a call.

I do believe I will add the ball lock pin to the upper support arm. As a piece of club equipment, we never know who will operate it and I think safety will be the order of the day.

I may replace the pulleys with a type similar to what is used on the Winger Zinger and just use the beefed up 7/16 tubing?if I can find the pulleys that is.

It seems like a well made piece of equipment.

Thanks again

Joe Miano


----------

